# My NAT is OPEN but I still Lag HELP!!



## KiDKwest (Jan 24, 2011)

I have my NAT OPEN but I still lag, I rarely get 4 bars I usally have a red bar. I tried everything to stop lagging. Heres my speed I dont know if its good or not. PLzzzz HELP


http://www.speedtest.net/result/1124969695.png


----------



## GMAN990 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi,

NAT Open, Moderate, Strict has nothing to do with lag, you ping is out of this world you should contact your ISP with that result and also do a test here Pingtest.net - The Global Broadband Quality Test


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Your ping and upload are unbelieveable. You really should contact your contact your connection provider.


----------

